# By darts vibrate their back toes



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I always wondered why all of my tincs vibrate their back toes. I havnt seen it in any of my other species though so to me it's a mystery to me haha. Does anyone know why they do this?


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

No no, it's completely normal. My R. summersi do this when they feed also. It's probably some kind of stimulation or maybe they're feeling vibrations in the ground? Mine also vibrate their back muscles. I assume it's kind of the same thing because they're very healthy and prolific so probably not anything medical.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

my frogs do it to. some people say that its for scaring up pray out from the leaf litter.


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

My leucs do it also.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

believe it or not, that's just what my husband does around dinnertime...


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Many species of frogs and toads do it.the vibration is thought to scare any still insect into moving.frogs don't seem to be able to determine what's prey and what's not unless its moving.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

That's so interesting I'm happy I asked now thanks for all the replies


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I believe the technical term is digital fluttering. My cane toads do it as well.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I learn something new everyday haha


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Most of my darts do it. My CRT's do it also, which normally ends up with a leg in someone elses mouth ;-)


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I've seen it happen with Ranitomeya species and pumilio while courting and preparing to lay eggs.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

My P. terribilis do that when hunting and courting, as do my bakhuis and auratus. The azureus are the only ones I haven't seen vibrating their toes.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Tincs will also flutter their toes when angry. I found this out while watching aggressive behavior between same sexes.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to guess that it is just a reflex from certain stimuli.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think they do it because they can. I know I would! It's cool!!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Theres a lot of theories on why they do this. Most have already been given but I'll add that another theory is excitement... like a dog wagging its tail, or a cat twitching its tail rapidly before pouncing. Ecitement may have been alluded to but never mentioned explicitly I thought I would be the one to do it.

That being said it is possible that it is all the theries mentioned, or more than one of the theories ... or none of them. Just know that it is not unusual and don't fret.... your frog is not having a siezure.


----------



## SirMitchel (Oct 13, 2012)

Interesting discussion. I have noticed this as well, and not just with poison dart frogs. I have a group of western chorus frogs, and they all wiggle their toes as well while they hunt. Additionally, I have noticed the behavior (in a slightly different form) in other animals. I had a leopard gecko for a long time that would wiggle the tip of its tail while it was hunting.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you can find a copy 
Sloggett, J. J., & Zeilstra, I. (2008). Waving or tapping? Vibrational stimuli and the general function of toe twitching in frogs and toads (Amphibia: Anura). _Animal Behaviour_, _76_(5), e1-e4. 

Ed


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

SirMitchel said:


> Interesting discussion. I have noticed this as well, and not just with poison dart frogs. I have a group of western chorus frogs, and they all wiggle their toes as well while they hunt. Additionally, I have noticed the behavior (in a slightly different form) in other animals. I had a leopard gecko for a long time that would wiggle the tip of its tail while it was hunting.


^Yep. My leopard gecko wiggles his tail every now and then hunting food. I've also had a Fowler toad toe tapping when feeding. I'd say you will see similar behavior with many different animals


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Iv heard that it was a nervous behavior that turned out to be helpful in scaring up prey and got passed down through millions of generations and amphibian species.


----------



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

The following links might have some useful information.

http://www.fororeptiles.org/foros/adjuntos/2/9/5/32138.attach
*This one gives some pretty nice descriptions and information about anuran toe tapping as a way to get prey to move.*


https://docs.google.com/a/netillect...uhtmyi&sig=AHIEtbQzalB0__SBKjqKbqZG3lCZw1rcBg
*This one discusses the phenomenon in horned frogs. *


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The first link takes me to a page of unreadable text. 

There are a lot more studies on pedal luring (which is what Certatophrys and some other taxa do). 

Ed


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Ed said:


> The first link takes me to a page of unreadable text.
> 
> There are a lot more studies on pedal luring (which is what Certatophrys and some other taxa do).
> 
> Ed


Huh..?..?

Pretty sure you meant to say....... They wiggle their toes to attract dinner.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe that's why men are so attracted to women in stiletto high heels and nylon stockings with seams up the back...."pedal luring"....hmmmm...perhaps???


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Only if they can bend thier body enough to have thier feet above their heads to wiggle thier toes.. The flexibility could be attractive... 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

there may be a pole involved as well....


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've looked at every method said here, all I saw was my azureus attack my other azureus' foot when it was vibrating thinking it was food haha. But thanks for all the information I learn so much on this site


----------

